# New outdoor enclosure for CDTs!



## APBT_Fanatic (Mar 26, 2011)

Here is Echo and Euclid's new outdoor enclosure! It still needs more plants/shade, but it is almost complete! I still need to clean up the pine needles, etc. as well.

It has 2 full pot hides, 1 pot tunnel, and a wooden ledge. I need to get some more grass in there too!


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 26, 2011)

Looking good!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Mar 26, 2011)

Nice job!


----------



## Angi (Mar 26, 2011)

Very nice. What are the dementions?


----------



## Tom (Mar 26, 2011)

Looks awesome. Why is the ground all wet? A little rain the other day? Hahaha.

The "clover" looking stuff growing amongst the brown bean sedum in the second pic looks like oxalis. Over near the wooden ledge too. If it is, you don't want them eating it.


----------



## APBT_Fanatic (Mar 26, 2011)

Thanks everybody!
Angi, it is just under 6'x6'. You can barely tell from the pictures, but it is like one of my other enclosures... chain link kennel with boards and wire mesh covering the top.

Tom, yes, HAHA! We did have _some_ rain. 
Also, yes, that is probably the annoying Oxalis. The stupid stuff pops up everywhere! I will definately yank it all out before they move in to their new home.


----------



## terryo (Mar 26, 2011)

It looks wonderful, and I love the little tunnel. What did you use to cut the pots?


----------



## APBT_Fanatic (Mar 26, 2011)

terryo said:


> It looks wonderful, and I love the little tunnel. What did you use to cut the pots?



I was actually fortunate, the pot was already broken. I was just going to do two full pot hides (burrows), but found one full pot and then a broken one in the yard.

In the first picture, the full pot is the one closest to the camera. The middle pot is part of the broken pot, but was broke unevenly, so it was easier to make a tunnel, rather than a full hide. The furthest pot is the other half of the broken pot, but I was able to still make that a full hide, as it was the bigger of the two broken pieces. If that all makes sense?


----------



## Angi (Mar 26, 2011)

Will you post pics of the whole kennel? or email them to me [email protected] ? That sounds like what I am trying to do or doing (got one almost done) and I think I made it much harder than it should have been. I can't post pics here but I can email or F/B them. Thanks!


----------



## APBT_Fanatic (Mar 26, 2011)

Look at the 1st and 2nd pages of this link... it gives a little better idea of the kennel set-up. Let me know if you want new/better pics of the entire kennel.

This is my first kennel enclosure:
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/Thread...g-enclosure-Pictures?page=2#axzz1HkkD5tDf[hr]
All you need to do is get the measurements and buy the boards. For my first kennel enclosure, I temporarily tied the boards to the chain link, until I could secure them better, but the boards became stationary on their own, and now it's fine.

With this new kennel enclosure, I dug a little (maybe an inch) under where the board was going to go, so the board would stay in a little better. Also with this kennel, the boards pretty much fit perfectly to where I did not need extra reinforcement to keep them up (they held eachother up), but just in case, I hammered some wooden stakes between the chainlink and the boards, so the boards are tighter and won't move.

If you want, or have bigger/more destructive torts than I do, you could screw or nail the boards together once in place inside the kennel, to make a wooden square.

Feel free to email me some of your pics! My email: [email protected]


----------



## Angi (Mar 26, 2011)

You did a great job! Your CDTs look exactly like my guys. I will send pics of my enclosure but, I know you are going to say WT%.


----------



## APBT_Fanatic (Mar 26, 2011)

Thanks!

All the pretty flowers in my first enclosure have died, but there is tons of grass in there, and the Hibiscus bush is still going strong. Once the rain stops flooding everything and it is a little better weather for planting, I will plant more. The same goes for this new enclosure.

In addition to the shade from plants, and the boards at certain times, I also tied two towels to the top mesh to act as "clouds", if you will. They give certain spots of shade at certain times of the day.


----------



## Candy (Mar 27, 2011)

It looks wonderful, good job.


----------

